# How to make HTML form with CAPTCHA?



## cmshelper (Jun 30, 2009)

Dear all,
I am facing a problem that how to make HTML form with CAPTCHA.
Any help in this regard will appreciate.

With Regards


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Have you tried visiting the reCAPTHA site ?


----------



## xhibition (Jul 16, 2009)

-Fabez- said:


> Have you tried visiting the reCAPTHA site ?


----------

